# ServerDragon OpenVZ O128



## wlanboy (May 19, 2013)

*Provider*: ServerDragon
*Plan*: OpenVZ 128mb VPS
*Price*: 17.99$ per year
*Location*: Tampa, FL

*Purchased*: 03/2013

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 15
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5345 @ 2.33GHz
stepping : 7
cpu MHz : 2327.556
cache size : 4096 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 4
core id : 0
cpu cores : 4
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 10
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca lahf_lm dts tpr_shadow
bogomips : 4655.11
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:         131072 kB
MemFree:           32684 kB
Cached:            28076 kB
Active:            33264 kB
Inactive:          58728 kB
Active(anon):      12296 kB
Inactive(anon):    51620 kB
Active(file):      20968 kB
Inactive(file):     7108 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:        131072 kB
SwapFree:         112544 kB
Dirty:                20 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         63916 kB
Shmem:              3560 kB
Slab:               6388 kB
SReclaimable:       1804 kB
SUnreclaim:         4584 kB
```

dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 6.78131 s, 158 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null

Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 11.2M/s   in 9.2s

2013-05-19 09:07:41 (10.9 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

*What services are running?*


dovecot
postfix
postgrey

spamassassin

clamav

amavis

openvpn

*Support:*

I have opened 2 support tickets since March. All get polite answers within minutes. If I look to them:


Problem with iptables (parameter not working). They told me that this parameter is not supported in OpenVZ and explained me how to do a work around for my problem.
Second problem was an announced restart of the node where my vps was not started. They told me why and that this will not happen again.
Support is really fast and polite.

*Overall experience:*

I am a really happy customer. My mail server is running without any problems. I did not have to open a single ticket to get the vps running. Fuse was activated by default, rDNS is working in SolusVM.
The VPS is stable as rock. Uptime for the last 12 weeks (since I monitor my vps) is 100%.

The network is fast, 112ms ping to Europe, routing from Esnet right into Level3 (routing through Paris and not through London). Since March this vps is my primary OpenVPN tunnel.


----------



## texteditor (May 19, 2013)

I have one in their new Denver locations, and it's a toss-up between that and my FlipHost in Texas? for lowest latency to my location (northern Keentucky/southern Indiana)

I think I paid $15 for mine with 2x IPs, probably one of my favorite acquisitions so far


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

Love these annual deals.  SecureDragon has those tiny RAM offers too priced less.

Glad to see them here and the review.

Decent network based on latency reported.

FUSE by default   All providers should do this.  

Thanks @wlanboy


----------



## texteditor (May 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> FUSE by default   All providers should do this.


Really? Damn, that's pretty convenient


----------



## wlanboy (May 19, 2013)

I do not know how they do it but

the Level3 routing from Tampa (using the route Washington -> Paris) is more reliable than

the Buffalo routing (using the route Cogentco -> Telia -> Cogentco -> Level 3 (UK)).

Not talking about Chicago using Strato (UK -> NL).


----------



## MannDude (May 19, 2013)

ServerDragon is great. I've got two VMs there, one is used as part of a dns cluster and the other for a VPN. Thinking of adding a 3rd one soon for a mirror of this site behind their DDoS filtered IP set too. =]


----------



## texteditor (May 19, 2013)

I guess I have to snag a Tampa 128 too next time the $3 coupon appears


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> I do not know how they do it but
> 
> the Level3 routing from Tampa (using the route Washington -> Paris) is more reliable than
> 
> ...


Not to derail but WTF with Buffalo?  Cogent to Telia to Cogent?

When I see that, I cringe.  Handoff to Telia shouldn't probably be happening.  I see that sort of oddness quite a bit at that location and it is why I continue to migrate things out of there to other datacenters.  They've messed the network up in many ways.


----------



## wlanboy (May 19, 2013)

Yup the traceroute (from Buffalo) is not that funny:


```
2  *****.aggr.buffalo.nwnx.net (********)  1.426 ms  1.452 ms  1.359 ms
 3  te7-4.ccr01.buf02.atlas.cogentco.com (38.122.36.45)  1.225 ms  1.231 ms  1.216 ms
 4  216.156.0.253.ptr.us.xo.net (216.156.0.253)  17.634 ms nyk-bb1-link.telia.net (80.91.246.37)  9.676 ms 216.156.0.253.ptr.us.xo.net (216.156.0.253)  17.634 ms
 5  * * te9-7.ccr01.jfk01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.43.6)  10.965 ms
 6  te0-6-0-0.mpd22.jfk02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.1.209)  10.863 ms ae8.edge3.Chicago3.Level3.net (4.68.127.245)  13.962 ms  13.897 ms
 7  vlan52.ebr2.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.69.138.190)  104.222 ms vlan60.csw1.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.69.155.62)  90.689 ms te0-1-0-1.ccr21.jfk05.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.31.2)  11.953 ms
 8  xe-9-0-0.edge1.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.68.111.45)  11.507 ms ae-61-61.ebr1.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.69.134.65)  90.610 ms ae-6-6.ebr2.Washington12.Level3.net (4.69.148.145)  104.601 ms
 9  ae-5-5.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.143.221)  105.962 ms  104.607 ms vlan70.csw2.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.69.155.126)  90.276 ms
```


----------



## fatboy (May 19, 2013)

Just to jump in on the review, I have one of their $10.99 (I missed their $8 deal) for a 64Mb VPS in Florida for a VPN.

Works extremely well for the price and does what I want - thumbs up from me


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 19, 2013)

We host our website & billing system off their network for DDoS protection and so far they've been great, glad to hear you guys are enjoying their services as well


----------



## titanicsaled (May 19, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Thinking of adding a 3rd one soon for a mirror of this site behind their DDoS filtered IP set too. =]


That'd be great


----------



## marrco (May 23, 2013)

I'm one of their oldest client, had a xen 96, than a xen128 and a small ovz 96mb from their first offer. And i'm still a serverdragon/securedragon customer with just a 256 ovz now. Great support when needed, and KuJoe has always been honest admitting faults and and errors. Even if they rise prices i'll keep renew my services with them.


----------



## wlanboy (May 29, 2013)

traceroute to lemonde.fr:


3 gi2-3.border3.esnet.com (216.139.207.18) 0.412 ms 0.430 ms 0.418 ms
4 ge-7-1.car2.Tampa1.Level3.net (4.53.170.113) 2.475 ms 2.577 ms 2.611 ms
5 ae-2-7.bar2.Tampa1.Level3.net (4.69.133.10) 1.072 ms 1.114 ms 1.057 ms
6 ae-12-12.ebr1.Dallas1.Level3.net (4.69.137.118) 24.036 ms 23.391 ms 24.015 ms
7 ae-91-91.csw4.Dallas1.Level3.net (4.69.151.161) 24.614 ms 24.646 ms ae-61-61.csw1.Dallas1.Level3.net (4.69.151.125) 24.050 ms
8 ae-13-60.car3.Dallas1.Level3.net (4.69.145.5) 24.204 ms ae-43-90.car3.Dallas1.Level3.net (4.69.145.197) 24.056 ms ae-33-80.car3.Dallas1.Level3.net (4.69.145.133) 24.058 ms
9 COGENT-COMM.car3.Dallas1.Level3.net (4.68.110.110) 29.285 ms 29.293 ms 29.722 ms
10 be2031.ccr21.dfw01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.7.45) 29.320 ms 29.869 ms be2032.ccr22.dfw01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.6.53) 29.793 ms
11 te0-0-0-2.mpd22.iah01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.25.222) 29.707 ms te0-1-0-1.mpd22.iah01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.5.130) 29.767 ms te0-0-0-3.ccr22.iah01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.24.25) 29.994 ms
12 te0-1-0-3.mpd21.atl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.5.201) 28.798 ms te0-0-0-2.ccr21.atl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.24.17) 29.988 ms te0-0-0-2.ccr22.atl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.5.93) 29.950 ms
13 te0-1-0-2.ccr22.dca01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.28.230) 40.277 ms te0-1-0-2.mpd22.dca01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.28.193) 40.738 ms 40.038 ms
14 te0-1-0-7.ccr22.jfk02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.26.170) 47.390 ms te0-0-0-14.ccr22.jfk02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.26.182) 46.368 ms te0-0-0-2.mpd21.jfk02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.41.18) 46.379 ms
15 te0-0-0-3.mpd21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.43.150) 118.178 ms 118.294 ms 118.321 ms
16 te0-0-0-12.mag21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.60.38) 119.422 ms te0-0-0-0.mag21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.3.238) 118.116 ms te0-0-0-3.mag21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.49.254) 120.495 ms
17 149.6.115.26 (149.6.115.26) 124.886 ms 149.6.115.18 (149.6.115.18) 120.945 ms snsci.demarc.cogentco.com (149.6.160.50) 125.623 ms
18 bzn-crs16-1-be1106.intf.routers.proxad.net (212.27.59.101) 118.954 ms 118.224 ms 118.920 ms

traceroute to guardian.co.uk:


3 gi2-3.border3.esnet.com (216.139.207.18) 0.393 ms 0.415 ms 0.399 ms
4 ge-7-1.car2.Tampa1.Level3.net (4.53.170.113) 1.207 ms 1.213 ms 1.255 ms
5 ae-2-7.bar2.Tampa1.Level3.net (4.69.133.10) 1.032 ms 1.048 ms 1.031 ms
6 ae-0-11.bar1.Tampa1.Level3.net (4.69.137.109) 1.094 ms 1.073 ms 1.039 ms
7 ae-5-5.ebr1.Miami1.Level3.net (4.69.148.213) 104.378 ms 104.788 ms 104.434 ms
8 ae-1-100.ebr2.Miami1.Level3.net (4.69.151.254) 105.063 ms 105.062 ms 105.034 ms
9 ae-2-2.ebr2.Atlanta2.Level3.net (4.69.140.142) 105.012 ms 104.995 ms 103.847 ms
10 ae-1-100.ebr1.Atlanta2.Level3.net (4.69.132.33) 104.425 ms 104.290 ms 104.457 ms
11 ae-6-6.ebr1.Washington12.Level3.net (4.69.148.106) 104.290 ms 104.291 ms 104.221 ms
12 ae-1-100.ebr2.Washington12.Level3.net (4.69.143.214) 104.470 ms 104.606 ms 104.524 ms
13 4.69.148.49 (4.69.148.49) 104.420 ms 104.620 ms 103.997 ms
14 ae-41-41.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.137.65) 104.160 ms 104.415 ms 104.143 ms
15 ae-56-221.csw2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.153.130) 104.190 ms ae-57-222.csw2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.153.134) 104.545 ms 104.655 ms
16 ae-21-52.car1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.98) 104.333 ms 104.457 ms 104.333 ms
17 GUARDIAN-UN.car1.London1.Level3.net (212.113.8.30) 104.414 ms 104.305 ms 104.404 ms

traceroute to dvhn.nl:


3 gi2-3.border3.esnet.com (216.139.207.18) 0.366 ms 0.405 ms 0.400 ms
4 ge-7-1.car2.Tampa1.Level3.net (4.53.170.113) 44.517 ms 44.563 ms 44.600 ms
5 ae-2-7.bar2.Tampa1.Level3.net (4.69.133.10) 1.019 ms 1.007 ms 0.982 ms
6 ae-12-12.ebr1.Dallas1.Level3.net (4.69.137.118) 24.674 ms 24.628 ms 24.002 ms
7 ae-91-91.csw4.Dallas1.Level3.net (4.69.151.161) 24.684 ms ae-61-61.csw1.Dallas1.Level3.net (4.69.151.125) 25.324 ms 25.310 ms
8 ae-3-80.edge2.Dallas3.Level3.net (4.69.145.140) 25.003 ms 25.016 ms 24.972 ms
9 ntt-level3-te.dallas3.Level3.net (4.68.63.222) 25.068 ms 4.68.63.10 (4.68.63.10) 24.352 ms ntt-level3-te.dallas3.Level3.net (4.68.63.222) 24.754 ms
10 ae-6.r20.dllstx09.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.66) 25.100 ms 24.501 ms 24.822 ms
11 ae-3.r20.asbnva02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.50) 46.219 ms 46.886 ms 47.020 ms
12 ae-0.r21.asbnva02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.4.5) 46.631 ms 46.064 ms 44.852 ms
13 ae-2.r23.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.145) 138.758 ms 126.312 ms 134.574 ms

traceroute to sueddeutsche.de:


```
3  gi2-3.border3.esnet.com (216.139.207.18)  0.366 ms  0.367 ms  0.397 ms
 4  ge-7-1.car2.Tampa1.Level3.net (4.53.170.113)  151.322 ms  151.374 ms  151.416 ms
 5  ae-2-7.bar2.Tampa1.Level3.net (4.69.133.10)  1.043 ms  1.040 ms  1.027 ms
 6  ae-0-11.bar1.Tampa1.Level3.net (4.69.137.109)  1.102 ms  1.054 ms  1.036 ms
 7  ae-5-5.ebr1.Miami1.Level3.net (4.69.148.213)  119.828 ms  119.772 ms  119.752 ms
 8  ae-1-100.ebr2.Miami1.Level3.net (4.69.151.254)  118.902 ms  118.917 ms  120.067 ms
 9  ae-2-2.ebr2.Atlanta2.Level3.net (4.69.140.142)  120.614 ms  120.692 ms  120.798 ms
10  ae-73-73.ebr3.Atlanta2.Level3.net (4.69.148.253)  118.367 ms  118.503 ms  118.445 ms
11  ae-2-2.ebr1.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.132.86)  120.174 ms  120.452 ms  120.245 ms
12  ae-81-81.csw3.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.138)  120.149 ms  120.155 ms ae-71-71.csw2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.134)  118.569 ms
13  ae-72-72.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.149)  120.478 ms ae-82-82.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.153)  120.317 ms ae-92-92.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.157)  120.330 ms
14  ae-41-41.ebr2.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.137.49)  119.750 ms ae-43-43.ebr2.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.137.57)  119.706 ms ae-44-44.ebr2.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.137.61)  121.406 ms
15  ae-48-48.ebr1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.143.145)  120.649 ms  119.153 ms  119.322 ms
16  ae-81-81.csw3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.140.10)  118.582 ms ae-61-61.csw1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.140.2)  118.869 ms ae-91-91.csw4.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.140.14)  118.803 ms
17  ae-1-60.edge7.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.154.11)  119.517 ms ae-3-80.edge7.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.154.139)  120.030 ms ae-4-90.edge7.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.154.203)  120.381 ms
18  195.16.162.102 (195.16.162.102)  119.008 ms  130.842 ms  120.800 ms
19  92.79.214.97 (92.79.214.97)  127.806 ms  127.837 ms  125.657 ms
```


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 7, 2013)

Time to update my review.

*What services are running?*


dovecot
postfix
postgrey

spamassassin

clamav

amavis

openvpn

*Support:*

Not a single support ticket needed.

*Overall experience:*

I really enjoy my two vps hosted in the dragon cave. No hassles, no downtimes, no support needed and fast and solid routings to europe, brazil and the US.

One is running the mailserver for some domains (friends, familiy ... if that failes my phone is ringing all the time) and the second one is my hulu vpn server (yup flow capacity is more important than saving 20ms in ping time).


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 2, 2013)

Want to add the status report of my vps:



9 hours and 6 minutes of downtime since March the 26th.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 11, 2014)

Time to update the uptime:



2 hours and 30 minutes of downtime since the last update.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 16, 2014)

Time to update the statistics:



Only 25 minutes of downtime since the last update.

Support is still fantastic, CPU and I/O is good.

Network is getting better but could get some additional throughput to the EU.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 18, 2014)

Time for an update:



Nothing happend.

Network is solid but things like gem update or apt-get upgrade need more time than usual.

It just does not feel as snappy as usual during the last weeks.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 27, 2014)

This vps was moved to their new NY location - so I will not update this review of their Tampa location.


----------

